# ? for our herbalists



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Anybody heard a er used this: Master Tonic?

Ingredients

All ingredients must be fresh, and should preferably be organic
■1 part fresh chopped organic garlic
■1 part fresh chopped organic white onion
■1 part fresh grated ginger root
■1 part fresh grated horseradish root
■1 part fresh chopped hot peppers (cayenne, habanero, serrano, jalapeño, etc.)
■Organic raw unfiltered apple cider vinegar (1 gallon recommended)


Yer supposed ta let this brew fer quite a spell, filter an drink it. They say it works on near everthin. Course they used ta say that bout snake oil to!:eyebulge:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Holy cow Coot! Better make sure the Mrs drinks some too or you'll be sleeping on the couch.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

It is what we call Fire Cider ... Faithmarie has a video posted in the following thread. Some folks add other herbs and some take some out.

I'll see if I can't some other thread. (I know we have more than a few)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/apple-cider-vinegar-drinks-15047/

http://mountainroseblog.com/fire-cider/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/fire-cider-10359/

And yes ... it does work. (for me.)


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

OCH that seems to be the same preparation from the book "Back to Eden" by Jethro Kloss, I could be wrong, It's been near thirty years since I studied that book along with Dr. Christopher's book on herbology. It is quite powerful and if I remember right it was used for colds and congestive complaints among others.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

WOW! Not sure I'd drink it. Might burn both going in and out...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks *Andi, found some other stuff there an thin I'm gonna try a batch. Nothin else should make a wicked salad dressin!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Caribou said:


> Holy cow Coot! Better make sure the Mrs drinks some too or you'll be sleeping on the couch.


Most folks add 1 T of the brew to water or juice. (So it is not that bad. IMO)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Caribou said:


> Holy cow Coot! Better make sure the Mrs drinks some too or you'll be sleeping on the couch.


Momma be used ta it, I make garlic popcorn! Love it!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Update ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

On my short list. Just ain't had time. Gotta dig some horseradish up fer this yet. Jalapeno's just comin in now to. When I make upa batch let yall know what I thin.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks ... 

Just ain't had time... I know the feeling...


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Anybody heard a er used this: Master Tonic?
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


We made it a few years ago. The Dr. Schultz "Anti-Plague Formula" I think.

Sure it will work; all of those spices are anti-bacterial, etc. Combine 'em & they oughta kill anything nearabouts.
Prollem is eating the stuff. I always figured if you dilute the heck out of it, say with tomatoes, peppers (bell, etc, and other salsa stuff, you might make it palatable enough to eat with chips; ie, a normal serving of chips & salsa would get your daily tablespoon down.

We used one pound of each, but made the little mistake of using a pound of hot Cayenne powder instead of peppers -ie raw plant like the radish, ginger, garlic, etc....made it hot :rant:...but not horrible so.

And hey, most snake oils are 60% Medium Chain Triglycerides...so why do people knock 'em?


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Thanks *Andi, found some other stuff there an thin I'm gonna try a batch. Nothin else should make a wicked salad dressin!


dunno about puttin' it on lettuce and such...might wilt 'em lak raght now...and melt any cheese


----------

